
Transposing Lisp into Ruby - brunjact
https://revs.runtime-revolution.com/transposing-lisp-into-ruby-32645502f118
======
EdwardDiego
> Although an objected-oriented language I really enjoy the fact that one
> doesn’t have to create instances to invoke class methods. This was a big
> turn off, not to mention cumbersome, on my previous C# jobs.

Am I missing something here? Fairly certain C# has static methods.

------
kristianp
I'd be more interested I hearing their insights into programming a Windows app
in Lisp.

------
kazinator
WJ, is that you?

